# Bug "plans" ipod touch V 2.2



## billygun (22 Novembre 2008)

salut à tous,

je viens tout juste de mettre à jour mon ipod touch et à ma grande stupéfaction mon applications "plans" détecte (très) mal l endroit ou je suis... En effet je voulais voire la nouvelle fonctionnalité google street mais "plans" me localise dans le sud de la france alors que j habite dans le nord !  ce problème est d autant plus étonnant que l appli fonctionnait très bien avant.
Savez vous comment résoudre le problème?

merci d avance!


----------



## CBi (22 Novembre 2008)

Déménage vers le sud ?


----------



## r e m y (22 Novembre 2008)

Je pense que Google actualise en permanence sa base de données de localisation des bornes WiFi (c'est la position de la borne WiFi à laquelle tu es connectée qui est renvoyée par Maps quand tu demandes à être localisé), et il y a sans doute eu une erreur d'enregistrement de TA borne.

Personellement (en voulant vérifier si j'étais moi aussi passé dans le Sud de la France), j'ai pu constaté que je suis moins bien localisé qu'auparavant....

Localisation il y a quelques jours (avec la version Maps et la version GoogleEarth):








Localisation aujourd'hui (je suis positionné une rue en-dessous de la rue de mon batiment toujours indiqué par la flèche rouge):


----------



## theodore751 (22 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
moi sa n'a rien changée


----------



## billygun (22 Novembre 2008)

merci pour ta réponse, sa a l air de s arranger!


----------



## puffade (25 Novembre 2008)

billygun a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> je viens tout juste de mettre à jour mon ipod touch et à ma grande stupéfaction mon applications "plans" détecte (très) mal l endroit ou je suis... En effet je voulais voire la nouvelle fonctionnalité google street mais "plans" me localise dans le sud de la france alors que j habite dans le nord !  ce problème est d autant plus étonnant que l appli fonctionnait très bien avant.
> Savez vous comment résoudre le problème?
> ...



J'ai exactement le mêmeproblème. J'ai ouvert un threadpar mégarde sur le même sujet. Le problème est apparu ce matin et je n'arrive pas à le résoudre


----------

